# check out these catfish pics



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.anglerschat.com/_r/showthread/threadid_3955/index.html?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I've seen it before, quite controversial. He states later that they only fish 3 days a year, have big families(2 guys) and all get eaten ovr several months.
It's destined to become a picture for anti trotlines....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats the 1st time I have heard his side of the story. Hearing his side, I tend to look at it differently than in the past, but still I think its a waste. But thats just my opinon. I am 100% agasint trotlines & 75% agasint bow fishing, but as long as someone follows the laws I at least have respect for them for that.

or as John Kerry would says: Hey I'm for Trotliners and Bowfishermen and Rod & Reel Fishermen, WAIT.... I Changed my mind, Im agasint them all! (Just kidding w/ the Kerry crack)


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I cant view it, can someone tell me what it is?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice avitar Bryan, to bad you cant catch a flat or we could make you a nice one!.HA


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Pictures of some big trophy catfish caught on trotlines over 3 days in TX.


> I cant view it, can someone tell me what it is?


Here's the pictures....


----------

